# Dark Web for steroid sources



## DeDe (Apr 27, 2019)

I know everyone always says don’t order online. But I’m well versed on the dark web and was wondering if anyone has ever ordered from any sources there. A lot of them even have escrow which is great. Doesn’t mean the product is any good tho.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2019)

Order and let us know how it went


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2019)

I have a few friends who have done ok


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2019)

Don't ask me though. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2019)

Dark Web is still a website, albeit in need of a Tor browser. I would be concerned about LE setting up shop.

I'd pass.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 27, 2019)

Here’s my generic answer about gear. This is not a life or death requirement, steroids are simply a want. You’ll be ok tomorrow if you don’t take them today. 

That being said, don’t rush it. Wait until you know for certain you have a good source, don’t just randomly pick some shady site off of the dark web next to another site where you can sign up to bang kids. Or have someone murdered. Meet people in the gym. Start talking to the people around you that are obviously on gear. I talked to a couple guys last night that are obviously on, you’d be amazed at how quickly people will open up about what they’re using. 

Try to be as safe as possible with this shit.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

I tought only pedophile child molestors and devil worshippers and sick fuks with devious minds hang out on the dark web


----------



## DeDe (Apr 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I tought only pedophile child molestors and devil worshippers and sick fuks with devious minds hang out on the dark web


There is definitely a lot of that, but there’s a lot more to the dark web than that.


----------



## German89 (Apr 27, 2019)

You could just google it and youd be surprised what you find. You dont even need the dark web


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2019)

I bought 2kg of ketamine from the dark web before that was legit but no gear


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2019)

I agree all that sounds made up



Gadawg said:


> You talked to somebody?
> 
> Sounds made up


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm starting to believe you're all a bunch of sick fucs with devious minds. Y'all know to much about this dark web shit


----------



## Long (Apr 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I bought 2kg of ketamine from the dark web before that was legit but no gear



That damn horse won't be keeping you up nights anymore now will he.


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2019)

Silk Road seek you remember


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 27, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You talked to somebody?
> 
> Sounds made up


I expect this sort of response from Jin....

But to be fair, they talked to me and I was uncomfortable the whole time.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2019)

NO ONE here has apparently _any_ experience with it, so-

You sound like someone who isn't prepared, or even know how to use Tor and onion. That's not good for you.

Secondly, do you know WHO makes their home there? The government! Just like the CIA started bitcoin.

 The 1st Silk Road got shut down, and #2 version popped up. *That's a red flag.*. You _can_ successfully order shit and get it no problems. The biggest issues are scammers and LE. Before Silk Road #1 became too famous, the "dark web" was a good source to get what ya need.

Now? *Stay the **** away.* Tor doesn't mean shit to the FBI/CIA/NSA, and it's also full of scammers.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I bought 2kg of ketamine from the dark web before that was legit but no gear



That's what I referred to when I said "before it got too famous". Didn't see your post before replying.

So at least we validated each other's reply.


----------



## Trump (Apr 27, 2019)

I didn’t really order 2kg of ketamine from Silk Road hulk. I did read the book though by the pool on vacation last year



hulksmash said:


> That's what I referred to when I said "before it got too famous". Didn't see your post before replying.
> 
> So at least we validated each other's reply.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 27, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> NO ONE here has apparently _any_ experience with it, so-
> 
> You sound like someone who isn't prepared, or even know how to use Tor and onion. That's not good for you.
> 
> ...


lol I have a lot of experience on the dark web. Between tor, my vpn, and using tails on a flash drive, they can’t trace a single thing I’m doing, searching, watching, buying, or anything else. The government can chill on the dark web all they want. They’ll never know I’m there :32 (17):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I bought 2kg of ketamine from the dark web before that was legit but no gear


I bet i did all that in my club years


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 28, 2019)

I had a buddy that ordered dmt fron silk road #1.  It was good shit


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 28, 2019)

I tried buying a real dinosaur once on the dark web, then I realized it was Jin on the other end.  He almost fooled me.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I tried buying a real dinosaur once on the dark web, then I realized it was Jin on the other end.  He almost fooled me.....


hes more gorilla then dinosaur


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 28, 2019)

DeDe said:


> lol I have a lot of experience on the dark web. Between tor, my vpn, and using tails on a flash drive, they can’t trace a single thing I’m doing, searching, watching, buying, or anything else. The government can chill on the dark web all they want. They’ll never know I’m there :32 (17):



The fact you believe that makes me sad.

You forget about Room 641? AT&T's office for the NSA? 

NSA's program Dishfire collecting evey single text globally?

Or you CPU having the hidden backdoor in all Intel chips?

Every single thing you do and own is compromised. All you can do is hope you stay unimportant. That's easy to do, at least.

UNLESS you become a political voice and activist..

..then you die of a "car wreck" right before leaked documents reveal the CIA can and does remotely hack vehicles.


----------



## DeDe (Apr 28, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> The fact you believe that makes me sad.
> 
> You forget about Room 641? AT&T's office for the NSA?
> 
> ...


If you use enough encryption and software you can be completely anonymous on the internet. How do you think hackers hack into nasa and other government agencies and never get caught? Even if the government took my computer they wouldn’t find anything because tails deletes everything. Trust me fam, I’m golden.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 28, 2019)

I can get a sexy gorilla on craigslist, no need to use the darkweb for that....



Bro Bundy said:


> hes more gorilla then dinosaur


----------

